

Ask HN: Why do loopt have agreements with network carriers - kasunh

Why do location dependent systems such as loopt have agreements with network carriers? Is it to support location or to pre-install the apps before sold?
======
mbrubeck
The iPhone OS doesn't allow background processes for third-party apps. So
normally Loopt would have no way to update your location except when you open
their app. The carrier deal lets them get location data straight from the
carrier, whether their app is open or not:

[http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2009/09/04/loopt-att-
work-399mo...](http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2009/09/04/loopt-att-
work-399month-location-updates-deal-iphone/)

~~~
agent86
I imagine this also generates some revenue for Loopt as well. I'd be surprised
if AT&T took the entire thing.

